# ♦ Hanif's Animal Crossing Fanarts ♦



## Hanif1807 (Sep 10, 2019)

*Good day everyone. In this thread i post every Animal Crossing fanarts i've made so far

I always do Digital Art but i have few unpublished Traditional Art too

Enjoy!*



Spoiler: 2019 art






Spoiler: Zash's First 10 Villagers



*I made this so i can remember the first 10 villagers i have in my town. All of them are still living in my town, but i'm gonna let some of them to move out after my town is all complete. I'm gonna draw the same thing a year later to see if i have different set of villagers*









Spoiler: Mayor Hanif's New Look



*I made this because i changed my clothes again, although i just changed it again yesterday XD*









Spoiler: Chatting on a Peaceful Night



*So i'm starting to make series of good moments i have with each villagers living in town with Rosie being the first one since she's one of my favourite villagers. This drawing is based on the fact that Rosie was the first one to sit on my bench while she was caught sleeping XD*









Spoiler: Chevre's Illness



*I made this because Chevre was the first villager in my town to develop an ailment. It took 3 days for her to fully recovered. I kept giving her medicines in her first two days of illness. Oh, and i changed my clothes again. I'm gonna use the previous one when Winter Season instead XD*









Spoiler: Flex It Rowan



*Being the only Jock in my town, i can easily say that he's the strongest in my town and he's been asking me about that twice, while the second is either Timbra the Snooty Sheep or Rocket the Uchi Gorilla because they once said to me that they were good at some sports

Oh, and as you can see i tried different art style here which was inspired from several artists

What Jock villagers do you have? *









Spoiler: Timbra's Mockery



*It's been like three or four times Timbra told me she hated my cap, which eventually i fulfilled her request by changing it to Bandana. Let's see if she's still gonna mock me for using a hat that she doesn't like XD*









Spoiler: Farewell Erik



*I thought either Rocket or Hugh would be the first villager to move outta my town, but no it's worse. Erik was the first one to do that on October 2nd 2019. He was also the first one to give me his pics. I know i couldn't just let him go, but i was getting bored looking at my current villagers. Despite not one of my favorites, he's still part of my town greatest memories

Farewell, Erik :'(*





Spoiler: Rocket The Medic



*When you haven't upgraded your Nookling Store to at least T&T Mart and one of the ways to get Medicine to cure bee stings is asking Uchi villagers for one... If you even have Uchi villagers. That's why i was grateful Rocket's in my town to help me when i hadn't upgraded my Nookling Store yet. But i once got double bee stings and Rocket didn't want to give the medicine the second time, and that's how the idea of making this art was made*









Spoiler: Tex's Lookin' For Love



*This little guy often talks about love around my town. He ever seduced few female villagers in my town few times but he hasn't found the true one yet. Dear fellow Mayors who have Tex in their town, does he do the same thing?

I actually wanted to make Dobutsu no Mori Movie artstyle in this drawing, but i couldn't make it exactly the same XD*









Spoiler: Tom Got Pitfall'd



*He's the first one in my town who got Pitfall'd. I tried to prevent him to get into it, but i was late. He's also the one in my town who has least attempt to leave my town. I've never seen him do that for the last few months*









Spoiler: Baking With Hugh



*Hugh is known as the Chef in my town, or simply just a villager who thinks about food the most. He once invited me to his house for some desserts, but i couldn't attend because i got lecture from my dad XD. Since Erik left my town a month ago, he's the only Lazy villager i have*











Spoiler: Happy Belated 2nd Anniversary ACPC!



*Something i made for celebrating the 2nd anniversary of Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp, which i submitted it 2 days late XD. This is one of the most ambitious artwork i've ever drawn and i'm proud of it. Took 2 days, but actually 10 hours without counting delays
Don't ask why there isn't any male villagers here XD*









Spoiler: Last Gift for Shep



*This is the last fanart of every first 10 villagers in my town and i decided to make it in a form of comic because Shep, the 10th villager in my town is going to move out the same day as Harvest Festival, which means he can't join it with me and the rest of my villagers. He had a birthday 3 days ago and suddenly the idea of making this comic popped out of my head. This ridiculously took 4 days and it was delayed most of the time.

I'll see you later, Shep...*









Spoiler: 100 Days Left!



*Just 100 days left for the release of ACNH. Ooh the wait is killing me XD

Now let's see if i can convince my parents to use my own money to buy the new Switch and the game...*












Spoiler: 2020 art






Spoiler: 2 Months Left!



*I’m back with another ACNH countdown. Can’t believe it’s 2 months left. The suspense is killing me!. I’ll make another countdown fanart when it’s 1 month, and 10 days left!

If you excuse me i need to go pre-order my copy XD*











Spoiler: One Month Left!



*One month left for ACNH! Time flies really fast!

I drew Rosie and Rowan because they’re my best villagers based on their respective gender in my New Leaf town. I hope they’ll be my starter villagers in my New Horizons island too. Will you guys still play New Leaf when New Horizons comes out? If you ask me, yes i will but not as much as i used to

I don’t actually feel so well today but i feel like i have an obligation to draw this*











Spoiler: New Horizons Newcomers



*These are some of my most favorite new villagers in New Horizons, but i hope there are more villagers that are even more better and cuter

And also, i feel like that grey cat could be the next Marshal idk why XD*











Spoiler: 2 Weeks Left!



*It's 2 weeks left for ACNH! We can do this guys!
March 20th is where Animal Crossing and DOOM fans definitely having true happiness together*











Spoiler: One Week Left!



*Have you got your own Nintendo Switch ACNH Edition yet? The wait for this game is getting more unbearable to me lol

Also, this is my last ACNH countdown fanart, but that doesn’t mean i’ll stop drawing Animal Crossing fanarts. And hey, even i have a plan to make the fan animations of ACNH once i’ve played it for some hours*











Spoiler: Eternal Wait



*Everyone's enjoying New Horizons right now, while me...

It seems my Switch ACNH Edition + Game are delayed probably because COVID-19 and the shop owner said it's estimated that they would send them to me around Tuesday or Wednesday. Could be longer though. Seeing everyone has been starting to develop their island since the release day kinda makes me envious lol

For those who haven't got them or couldn't afford to buy them, let's despair together *











Spoiler: Let's Build Our Dream Island



*I have a dream to build my own dream island so i'll do my best to dream my dream island and then build my dream island with my dream villagers so it will become true dream island. How many times i say "dream" in the previous sentence?

I have Tammy and Lyman as my starter villagers. I like both of them. What's yours?*










Spoiler: Me and Dotty



*I love Dotty because everything about her fits my island theme*









Spoiler: AC Characters Art Commissions



*A collection of my art commissions of AC Characters requested by some of the TBT members from October 2019 - now. Proud of what i made *










Spoiler: Kid Cat in The Night Sky













Spoiler: Devising Construction













Spoiler: The Caeli Crew



*The first 10 members of Caeli Crew! we're gonna make this island awesome! Who are your first 10 villagers in ACNH?
This is one of my biggest art projects yet!*










Spoiler: Dotty and Tammy Gijinka



*I made the Gijinka (Humanized) version of two of my favorite villagers in my island. Their design was kinda inspired by Zuzu (pompompainman)'s version on Twitter
Let me know if you want more of this *










Spoiler: HBD Tammy!



*Happy birthday my cute little yellow Uchi Cub. I don't care if people call you ugly you're still one of my best villagers. I'm glad the game chose you as my starter villager *










Spoiler: Me and Dotty 2



*Me and Dotty again, but this time she's wearing the same clothes as mine *










Spoiler: Brother and Sister



*These are AC characters of me and my sister. My sister only contributed a little to the development of my island. We even had a little fight about what our island would be. But when it comes to ideal island decorations, she's probably better than me lol. I'm glad she's also into this game like me *










Spoiler: Me and Dotty 3



*Me and Dotty, but we want your soul. Just kidding XD*










Spoiler: Time Off



*Imagine if you've been terraforming for more than 2 hours and the nearest villager will approach you to tell you that you need to rest and give you a drink. I dunno if that's a good idea but yeah it's always good to give the game a little more details *










Spoiler: How Inspiring



*I love visiting other people's island and taking alot of pictures and inspirations from it. With Dream Suite finally released in the latest version of ACNH, it's much easier to visit other people's island without having to worry about network barrier

Give me your Dream Address and i will visit your island! Mine is DA-4157-5440-4959 (By the time i posted this, my island is still under renovation) 




*





Spoiler: AC Art Commission #1



*An art commission for a DeviantArt user. I love how it turned out 




*





Spoiler: Me and Dotty 4



*We're trying to build a snowman but uhh...*










Spoiler: Indecisive Duck



*Go for both, Molly! This is for* *TBT's Crazy Dream Sequence [Round 2]*









Spoiler: Me and Dotty 5



*Dotty secretly has superpower*









Spoiler: Gijinka Dotty in Alternate Outfit



*Made another humanized version of Dotty. I love every time she wears this outfit




*





Spoiler: Dotty wants your soul



*Moar Gijinka Dotty. Go give her*










Spoiler: Little Contribution



*My sister only contributed a little to my island, but that's okay. It's my island after all




*





Spoiler: The First Island Dwellers



*Me and my starting villagers. I still have them until now. What are your starting villagers and do they still live in your island? *










Spoiler: My Favorite Rabbit Villagers









These cute rabbits are my most favorite rabbit villagers in ACNH. *First Dotty, second Bunnie, and third Carmen
Honorable Mentions:* Chrissy, Francine, Coco and Bonbon
What are your most favorite rabbit villagers?





Spoiler: Happy Purr-day, Mitzi!









*My Siamese Cat just got a year older. Happy birthday!
Also, have you guys watched the ACNH Fall Update Trailer? Pretty excited for it*





Spoiler: My AC Character 3



*





My new pfp of my AC Character wearing brand new signature clothes *





Spoiler: AC Character Poster and Photo









*Just a random idea. What if we could make our own Poster and Photo in ACNH

Guess who finally have time to draw something? Not me of course. By the time i finished this drawing, i still had like 7 unfinished assignments which were due pretty soon*





Spoiler: Gijinka Poppy









*Finally made the Gijinka (Humanized) version of one of my most wanted villagers! I also love other versions of her human form that some artists have created!
This is probably one of the best artworks i've ever made this year *





Spoiler: Poppy and Marshal









*Some people ship them, so do i
This is one of my drawings which adding some shading only makes it worse lol *





Spoiler: Me and Dotty 6









*"I've been wanting to sit with you for more than half a year"
At first I didn't intend to draw today, but because ACNH Winter Update Trailer came by storm, i had to draw something for it lol*





Spoiler: Introducing My Island to New Villagers







*It's been awhile since my last ACNH fanarts lol*





Spoiler: Gijinka Judy









*Back with more ACNH Gijinka. This time it's Judy. She's one of my favorite Snooty villagers *





Spoiler: My 2020 Summary of Art



*Comparing to my last year's artworks i did improve quite alot, especially in human anatomy (i still can't draw hands properly tho' lol). And yes, i drew LOTS of ACNH fanarts throughout the year lol 




*








Spoiler: 2021 art






Spoiler: My AC Character 4



My AC character but slightly more human lol









Spoiler: SpongeBOB



idk just an idea in mind









Spoiler: Gijinka Bunnie and Carmen



Moar ACNH Gijinka. This time it's Gijinka version of some my favorite Rabbit villagers beside Dotty

Rosie and Lolly Gijinka will be next










Spoiler: Lil Dotty



*Trying out colder colors and a slightly different art style  *










Spoiler: ACNH 1st Anniversary









						ACNH 1st Anniversary Special Fanart
					

Decided not to put this in my Art thread because this one is special    Can't believe this game is one year old now. Although i don't play it as much as i used to, but it still remains one of the best games i've ever played. Thanks for being one of those who helped me survive 2020, ACNH   I want...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				









Spoiler: Caeli Island 1st Anniversary



*My ACNH island and Nintendo Switch are exactly one year old today so i made this




*





Spoiler: Playing in the Rain



My ACNH character and his friend playing in the rain. This is art commission for my friend. Man i haven't drawn ACNH fanart for ages lol

*



*





Spoiler: Sasha and Ace



Two of my favorite new and returning villagers respectively in the upcoming ACNH major update

Still questioning whether Sasha is a male or female. Regardless of the gender, Sasha is still a cute rabbit

I'm really glad that my boy Ace is finally back after a long time, despite never played AC Gamecube before. It's kinda hard to explain why he's special to me lol











Spoiler: Siblings



Me and my sister’s AC characters in their redesigned clothes










Spoiler: Dream Big, Literally...



An art commission for someone on DeviantArt










Spoiler: My 2021 Summary of Art



Here's my 2021 summary of art I've only made small improvements in terms of lineart, coloring and anatomy this year. I'm willing to improve even more next year by trying out more unique art styles. What are your thoughts on my art so far?













Spoiler: 2022 Art






Spoiler: ACNH 2nd Anniversary



ACNH was released two years ago today. Time sure flies fast










Spoiler: Gijinka Lolly



*Humanized Lolly 
It's been awhile since my last ACNH drawing. I'll probably draw more of this later*


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 10, 2019)

Ahhh these are so great !!!! Your mayor is adorable. Can't wait to see more stuff.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 10, 2019)

Agree really cute character and I like your coloring too.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 10, 2019)

I love how you draw, and I'm looking forward to seeing more art!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 14, 2019)

*New Artwork!*





*I made this because Chevre was the first villager in my town to develop an ailment. It took 3 days for her to fully recovered. I kept giving her medicines in her first two days of illness. Oh, and i changed my clothes again. I'm gonna use the previous one when Winter Season instead XD*​


----------



## Fey (Sep 16, 2019)

Your AC art is some of the sweetest I’ve seen lately! Your mayor’s personality really shines through, and I love how animated all the characters’ poses are ♥


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 16, 2019)

Wow! Your art is brilliant, not only is it gorgeous but it also tells a story~ the characters personalities shine through. Thank you for sharing your art


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 16, 2019)

Hanif1807 said:


> *New Artwork!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg this is so sweet. Ch?vre has such a great mayor XD


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 18, 2019)

*Bunch of new Artworks have arrived!*



Spoiler: Flex It Rowan



*Being the only Jock in my town, i can easily say that he's the strongest in my town and he's been asking me about that twice, while the second is either Timbra the Snooty Sheep or Rocket the Uchi Gorilla because they once said to me that they were good at some sports

Oh, and as you can see i tried different art style here which was inspired from several artists

What Jock villagers do you have? *​








Spoiler: Ness



*If you haven't known yet, i started making Earthbound Trilogy Fanarts because i'm an Earthbound Fan. MOTHER 3 fanarts are finished and you can check them in my DeviantArt page

Anyway, we have San- i mean Ness to start off Earthbound/MOTHER 2 Fanarts*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 30, 2019)

*New artwork!*





*It's been like three or four times Timbra told me she hated my cap, which eventually i fulfilled her request by changing it to Bandana. Let's see if she's still gonna mock me for using a hat that she doesn't like XD*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 6, 2019)

*Yet another new artwork!*





*I thought either Rocket or Hugh would be the first villager to move outta my town, but no it's worse. Erik was the first one to do that on October 2nd 2019. He was also the first one to give me his pics. I know i couldn't just let him go, but i was getting bored looking at my current villagers. Despite not one of my favorites, he's still part of my town greatest memories

Farewell, Erik :'(*


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 6, 2019)

right in the feels ;_;


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 6, 2019)

Aww I'm sorry about Erik leaving. I felt the same way when Nana left. Man these are so good though. Have you done any longer format pieces, like a short comic or story about your villagers?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 6, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> Aww I'm sorry about Erik leaving. I felt the same way when Nana left. Man these are so good though. Have you done any longer format pieces, like a short comic or story about your villagers?


I'm actually planning to make a short comic about some funny stuffs happened to me and my villagers after i'm done with all of them fanarts


----------



## Kip (Oct 6, 2019)

Your style is fantastic! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Scarfy (Oct 11, 2019)

Wonderful work! I really enjoy the narrative you give all your pieces. I'd also love to see the short comic you're planning.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 13, 2019)

*New artwork has arrived!*





*When you haven't upgraded your Nookling Store to at least T&T Mart and one of the ways to get Medicine to cure bee stings is asking Uchi villagers for one... If you even have Uchi villagers. That's why i was grateful Rocket's in my town to help me when i hadn't upgraded my Nookling Store yet. But i once got double bee stings and Rocket didn't want to give the medicine the second time, and that's how the idea of making this art was made*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 16, 2019)

*New non Animal Crossing fanart arrived!*






*Continuing Earthbound Fan Art. Next one is this lil cute Paula. You know you're probably doomed when Paula is collapsed and can't help you fighting those baddies 
*


----------



## Boccages (Oct 16, 2019)

Your Animal Crossing art is just fantastic ! It all has a soft aquarelle look I really dig. And they are all so expressive too !

What are you drawing on ? An iPad ?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 17, 2019)

Boccages said:


> Your Animal Crossing art is just fantastic ! It all has a soft aquarelle look I really dig. And they are all so expressive too !
> 
> What are you drawing on ? An iPad ?



Thanks! I draw my stuffs on my laptop with Graphic Tablet attached to it using Painting Software


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 17, 2019)

I love the expression and action you put into drawings, and the fact that you can draw full on scenery as well, talent!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 20, 2019)

*New Artwork!*





*This little guy often talks about love around my town. He ever seduced few female villagers in my town few times but he hasn't found the true love yet. Dear fellow Mayors who have Tex in their town, does he do the same thing?

I actually wanted to make Dobutsu no Mori Movie artstyle in this drawing, but i couldn't make it exactly the same XD*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 27, 2019)

*New Artwork*





*He's the first one in my town who got Pitfall'd. I tried to prevent him to get into it, but i was late. He's also the one in my town who has least attempt to leave my town. I've never seen him do that for the last few months*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 17, 2019)

*Bunch of new artworks have arrived!*







*Hugh is known as the Chef in my town, or simply just a villager who thinks about food the most. He once invited me to his house for some desserts, but i couldn't attend because i got lecture from my dad XD. Since Erik left my town a month ago, he's the only Lazy villager i have*






*Continuing Earthbound fanart series. It?s Jeff?s turn now to release those Multi Bottle Rockets to enemies!
*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 23, 2019)

*New special art has arrived!*





*Something i made for celebrating the 2nd anniversary of Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp, which i submitted it 2 days late XD. This is one of the most ambitious artwork i've ever drawn and i'm proud of it. Took 2 days, but actually 10 hours without counting delays
Don't ask why there isn't any male villagers here XD*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 27, 2019)

*As promised, i just made a new comic!*



Spoiler: Last Gift for Shep



*This is the last fanart of every first 10 villagers in my town and i decided to make it in a form of comic because Shep, the 10th villager in my town is going to move out the same day as Harvest Festival, which means he can't join it with me and the rest of my villagers. He had a birthday 3 days ago and suddenly the idea of making this comic popped out of my head. This ridiculously took 4 days and it was delayed most of the time.

I'll see you later, Shep...*​


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 27, 2019)

Curious, do you do commissions?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 27, 2019)

Lavamaize said:


> Curious, do you do commissions?



Yes, i do. You can check it in my thread in Museum Shop


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 10, 2019)

*New special art has arrived!*

*Just 100 days left for the release of ACNH. Ooh the wait is killing me XD

Now let's see if i can convince my parents to use my own money to buy the new Switch and the game...
*



​


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 10, 2019)

That's so beautiful. I can see it as actual ACNH promotional art! I like that you put in the recent sneaks of the mexican cultural items. I can't believe there's only 100 days to go. Double digits after this!!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 29, 2019)

*My 2019 Art Summary!






As you can see, as i started love ACNL, i drew the fanart of it more than anything else i likeD XD*​


----------



## Zura (Dec 29, 2019)

Your art is georgous! I really like your anime work


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 1, 2020)

*New art has arrived!*





*Since it's already 2020, it's a yearly duty for me to make a special artwork for that. It's supposed to be released at exact time when 2020 entered in my place, but it hadn't completed yet and i was very tired

This year resolution is still the same like the last year for me but with addition of wanting to be better, more independent person, able to convince my parents to letting me buy a Switch and keep my *** laude predicate in college*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 20, 2020)

*Finally, a new fanart!*






*I?m back with another ACNH countdown. Can?t believe it?s 2 months left. The suspense is killing me!. I?ll make another countdown fanart when it?s 1 month, and 10 days left!

If you excuse me i need to go pre-order my copy XD*​


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 20, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> *Finally, a new fanart!*
> 
> *I’m back with another ACNH countdown. Can’t believe it’s 2 months left. The suspense is killing me!. I’ll make another countdown fanart when it’s 1 month, and 10 days left!
> 
> If you excuse me i need to go pre-order my copy XD*​



Ahh this makes me so excited!! I'm already thinking of how to design my character :'-) Can't wait to see your other ACNH fan art as the date approaches!!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 19, 2020)

*New Art!

One month left for ACNH! Time flies really fast!

I drew Rosie and Rowan because they?re my best villagers based on their respective gender in my New Leaf town. I hope they?ll be my starter villagers in my New Horizons island too. Will you guys still play New Leaf when New Horizons comes out? If you ask me, yes i will but not as much as i used to

I don?t actually feel so well today but i feel like i have an obligation to draw this*


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> *New Art!
> 
> One month left for ACNH! Time flies really fast!
> 
> ...



that’s so cool, you’re really talented! also i hope you feel better soon :3


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 3, 2020)

*In order to waste my time more so i can feel my ACNH Switch + game getting closer to my soul, here's a new art!






These are some of my most favorite new villagers in New Horizons, but i hope there are more villagers that are even more better and cuter

And also, i feel like that grey cat could be the next Marshal idk why XD​*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 6, 2020)

*New countdown art!*






*It's 2 weeks left for ACNH! We can do this guys!
March 20th is where Animal Crossing and DOOM fans definitely having true happiness together
*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 13, 2020)

*Last ACNH Countdown fanart incoming!*






*Have you got your own Nintendo Switch ACNH Edition yet? The wait for this game is getting more unbearable to me lol

Also, this is my last ACNH countdown fanart, but that doesn’t mean i’ll stop drawing Animal Crossing fanarts. And hey, even i have a plan to make the fan animations of ACNH once i’ve played it for some hours
*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 22, 2020)

*A new art i made because... just read the description below lol*







*Everyone's enjoying New Horizons right now, while me...

It seems my Switch ACNH Edition + Game are delayed probably because COVID-19 and the shop owner said it's estimated that they would send them to me around Tuesday or Wednesday. Could be longer though. Seeing everyone has been starting to develop their island since the release day kinda makes me envious lol

For those who haven't got them or couldn't afford to buy them, let's despair together 

*​


----------



## Elov (Mar 24, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> *A new art i made because... just read the description below lol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really sorry your switch and game got delayed! You've made such amazing animal crossing fanart and countdown art, you seriously deserve to be playing right now more than anyone!! I hope you get to play on your island soon! And don't worry about others too much, it's not a race. Just do your own thing, and enjoy paradise at your own pace. c:


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 1, 2020)

*Just made my own upcoming island logo! This might not be the final version so i will keep refining it. Also, i will probably open a flag creation service that will cost you In-Game Bells*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 6, 2020)

*New ACNH Fanart has arrived!

I have a dream to build my own dream island so i'll do my best to dream my dream island and then build my dream island with my dream villagers so it will become true dream island. How many times i say "dream" in the previous sentence?

I have Tammy and Lyman as my starter villagers. I like both of them. What's yours?*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 20, 2020)

*Hey look, 2 new artworks have arrived!

I love Dotty because everything about her fits my island theme*





*A collection of my art commissions of AC Characters requested by some of the TBT members from October 2019 - now. Proud of what i made *




​


----------



## Kuidaore (Apr 20, 2020)

Your art is gorgeous ♥  I love how clean your lines are!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 21, 2020)

*One sweet little fanart as arrived!*
*
Kid Cat in The Night Sky
*
*



*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 24, 2020)

*Another fanart coming right up!*
*
Devising Construction*
*



*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 29, 2020)

*This is one of my biggest art projects yet!*






*The first 10 members of Caeli Crew! we're gonna make this island awesome! Who are your first 10 villagers in ACNH?*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 5, 2020)

*Technically this isn't fanart, but rather it's fan animation*

Rosie just saw something. This is part of my ACNH Fan Animation project




​


----------



## GhostyKay (May 5, 2020)

Love your art! Fantastic linework!


----------



## Dormire (May 8, 2020)

I love your art so much ahhh!!


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 18, 2020)

*I suppose i need to show you guys what i've been doing with my ACNH Fan Animation*
*





*
*

*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 22, 2020)

Made this out of boredom. Thanks to SAB64 in DeviantArt for porting the models to MMD




​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jun 6, 2020)

*New art!

I made the Gijinka (Humanized) version of two of my favorite villagers in my island. Their design was kinda inspired by Zuzu (pompompainman)'s version on Twitter
Let me know if you want more of this *





​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jun 23, 2020)

Get a load of these fanarts!

*Happy birthday my cute little yellow Uchi Cub. I don't care if people call you ugly you're still one of my best villagers. I'm glad the game chose you as my starter villager *






*Me and Dotty again, but this time she's wearing the same clothes as mine *




​


----------



## daisyy (Jun 23, 2020)

love those gijinkas and that adorable photo for tammy's birthday!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 21, 2020)

New fanart!

These are AC characters of me and my sister. My sister only contributed a little to the development of my island. We even had a little fight about what our island would be. But when it comes to ideal island decorations, she's probably better than me lol. I'm glad she's also into this game like me


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 25, 2020)

*New "Me and Dotty" art series is here!

Me and Dotty, but we want your soul. Just kidding XD




*​


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 26, 2020)

I love seeing your work, esp your newest one with Dottie's glowing eyes


----------



## Eevees (Jul 26, 2020)

Such wonderful artwork!!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 27, 2020)

*New art keeps coming!

Imagine if you've been terraforming for more than 2 hours and the nearest villager will approach you to tell you that you need to rest and give you a drink. I dunno if that's a good idea but yeah it's always good to give the game a little more details *


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 30, 2020)

*Can't stop making these fanarts honestly XD

I love visiting other people's island and taking alot of pictures and inspirations from it. With Dream Suite finally released in the latest version of ACNH, it's much easier to visit other people's island without having to worry about network barrier

Give me your Dream Address and i will visit your island! Mine is DA-4157-5440-4959 (By the time i posted this, my island is still under renovation) 




*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 1, 2020)

*An art commission for natsumisummer. I love how it turned out 




*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 7, 2020)

*We were trying to build a snowman but uhh...*


----------



## mocha. (Aug 7, 2020)

ur !! art !! is !! so !! good !!

I love it ♡


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 7, 2020)

you have one of the most "animal crossing" art styles i've ever seen, just looking at it makes me so nostalgic for all the different ac versions i've played since the gamecube era, much less acnh! i love it to pieces <3

do you do commissions of island reps and/or villagers still? if so for what kind of currency? o:


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 7, 2020)

mocha. said:


> ur !! art !! is !! so !! good !!
> 
> I love it ♡





punctuallyAbsent said:


> you have one of the most "animal crossing" art styles i've ever seen, just looking at it makes me so nostalgic for all the different ac versions i've played since the gamecube era, much less acnh! i love it to pieces <3
> 
> do you do commissions of island reps and/or villagers still? if so for what kind of currency? o:


Oh my gosh thanks so much for the compliment! I really appreciate it!

Yes, i still do commissions but currently i only accept RLC


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 2, 2020)

*Indecisive Duck*. Go for both, Molly! This is for  *TBT's Crazy Dream Sequence [Round 2]*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 10, 2020)

*Continuing my "Me and Dotty" art series
Dotty secretly has superpower*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 14, 2020)

*Made another humanized version of Dotty. I love every time she wears this outfit




*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 15, 2020)

*Moar Gijinka Dotty. Go give her*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 17, 2020)

*My sister only contributed a little to my island, but that's okay. It's my island after all




*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 19, 2020)

*Me and my starting villagers. I still have them until now. What are your starting villagers and do they still live in your island? *


----------



## mocha. (Sep 19, 2020)

I had Lyman as a starter and I miss him so much  I kind of wish I’d kept hold of him! I still have Muffy which was my other starter (although I’m hoping she’ll leave soon lol) 

love your art


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 20, 2020)

These cute rabbits are my most favorite rabbit villagers in ACNH. *First Dotty, second Bunnie, and third Carmen
Honorable Mentions:* Chrissy, Francine, Coco and Bonbon
What are your most favorite rabbit villagers?​


----------



## Kirbyz (Sep 20, 2020)

your art is amazing  everything looks so clean and precise!!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 25, 2020)

*My Siamese Cat just got a year older. Happy birthday!
Also, have you guys watched the ACNH Fall Update Trailer? Pretty excited for it*​


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 25, 2020)

Bro your art is so cute - I love the textures! Happy birthday to Mitzi


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 30, 2020)

*





My new pfp of my AC Character wearing brand new signature clothes *​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 6, 2020)

*Just a random idea. What if we could make our own Poster and Photo in ACNH

Guess who finally have time to draw something? Not me of course. By the time i finished this drawing, i still had like 7 unfinished assignments which were due pretty soon*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 7, 2020)

*Finally made the Gijinka (Humanized) version of one of my most wanted villagers! I also love other versions of her human form that some artists have created!
This is probably one of the best artworks i've ever made this year *​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 14, 2020)

*
Some people ship them, so do i
This is one of my drawings which adding some shading only makes it worse lol *​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 17, 2020)

*"I've been wanting to sit with you for more than half a year"
At first I didn't intend to draw today, but because ACNH Winter Update Trailer came by storm, i had to draw something for it lol*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 26, 2020)

*It's been awhile since my last ACNH fanarts lol*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 28, 2020)

*Back with more ACNH Gijinka. This time it's Judy. She's one of my favorite Snooty villagers*


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 28, 2020)

Your art style is amazing! I especially adore your Gijinka~


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 31, 2020)

*My 2020 Summary of Art. Comparing to my last year's artworks i did improve quite alot, especially in human anatomy (i still can't draw hands properly tho' lol). And yes, i drew LOTS of ACNH fanarts throughout the year lol 




*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 3, 2021)

*What a surprise, two new artworks

My AC character but slightly more human lol






idk just an idea in mind




*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 9, 2021)

*Moar ACNH Gijinka. This time it's Gijinka version of some my favorite Rabbit villagers beside Dotty 

Rosie and Lolly Gijinka will be next*


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 16, 2021)

*Lil Dotty
Trying out colder colors and a slightly different art style  *


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 4, 2021)

*My ACNH island and Nintendo Switch are exactly one year old today so i made this




*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 24, 2021)

It's been awhile since my last ACNH fanart, but i finally made one

*



*

My ACNH character and his friend playing in the rain. This is art commission for my friend​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 17, 2021)

*New fanart




*

Two of my favorite new and returning villagers respectively in the upcoming ACNH major update

Still questioning whether Sasha is a male or female. Regardless of the gender, Sasha is still a cute rabbit

I'm really glad that my boy Ace is finally back after a long time, despite never played AC Gamecube before. It's kinda hard to explain why he's special to me lol​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 23, 2021)

*Me and my sister’s AC characters in their redesigned clothes *






*Below is the comparison between each version of the clothes*





​


----------



## S.J. (Oct 23, 2021)

Hanif1807 said:


> *Me and my sister’s AC characters in their redesigned clothes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaah, your art is always so gorgeous! I love your style, and the way you shade, and your clean lines! So much talent!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 24, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Aaaah, your art is always so gorgeous! I love your style, and the way you shade, and your clean lines! So much talent!


Thank you!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 19, 2021)

*Dream big, literally...
An art commission for someone on DeviantArt




*​


----------



## ~ Shannice ~ (Nov 19, 2021)

Do you accept tbt commissions? 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2021



Hanif1807 said:


> *Good day everyone. In this thread i post every Animal Crossing fanarts i've made so far
> 
> I always do Digital Art but i have few unpublished Traditional Art too
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 19, 2021)

~ Shannice ~ said:


> Do you accept tbt commissions?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2021


Sorry, i no longer accept TBT commissions


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 29, 2021)

*Here's my 2021 summary of art I've only made small improvements in terms of lineart, coloring and anatomy this year. I'm willing to improve even more next year by trying out more unique art styles. What are your thoughts on my art so far?





*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 20, 2022)

*ACNH was released two years ago today. Time sure flies fast




*​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 13, 2022)

*Humanized Lolly 
It's been awhile since my last ACNH drawing. I'll probably draw more of this later*


----------

